
Netflix raising prices as much as 60% - zoowar
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-netflix-20110713,0,4419525.story
======
zoowar
Wow, my unlimited 2 DVDs out at a time with unlimited streaming just went from
$13.99 to $19.99. Beginning September 1.

~~~
icefox
At first I was annoyed, but then I checked out how much the cable company
wanted and was happy again.

~~~
zoowar
Cable, what's that? Wish I had a bill to help put this into perspective, but I
cut the cord about 10 years ago.

